# Hello from Gale



## gbray (Mar 26, 2014)

I just wanted to say "Hello" to everyone. I am new to sailing, and am currently having to teach myself. I am a few months away from moving to another state where I will have a much larger lake, much closer to home. I am anticipating being able to sail more often, and take advantage of a local club that offers lessons. I know how most of you feel about MacGregors, but that is the boat I was given, and I cannot afford another boat at this time. I am too inexperienced to realize the limits of my Mac, and I have enjoyed her thus far. Isn't enjoyment one of the benefits of sailing??? I am, however, open to suggestions of what I can do that may help my boat be better or easier sailing. "LaRae" is rather bare bones, but in good condition and fully functional. Thanks.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Better to have a Mac than no boat at all. And they aren't that bad!! Which model and year do you have? Do you have pictures of LaRae?


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi and welcome ! You have a nice boat ! If you use it yours will be ten times the boat that is twice as "nice " and is not used. Enjoy the boat you own.
Kind Regards, Lou


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to SailNut Gale!
Most of the people who talk spit about MacGregor 26' sailboats have never set foot on one. 
Before I go on I ought to ask which model of MacGregor sailboat you have?
The 21', 22', 25' & 26' versions are all a little different with major differences within the 4 different 26' models.
Anyway, it is important to enjoy the boat you have, right?
depending on which model boat you have the IdaSailor replacement rudders are supposed to be better than the original design.


----------



## gbray (Mar 26, 2014)

I will try to find some pictures. LaRae is an '82 V22. I have overnighted on her for 2 or 3 days at a time and it wasn't too bad for one. A little tight for two. When I got the boat, I had never been on a sailboat. I spent several days reading how-to books from the library, watching youtube videos, and studied anything else I could get my hands on. That weekend, I took her to the lake, figured out how to step the mast, attach the boom, raise the sails, and sail from the ramp to the far end of Heron Lake and back again. I was pretty darn happy and thoroughly hooked. LaRae seemed to sympathize and was very patient. Each time has been a little bit easier, except when a storm blew in within mere minutes at Eagles Nest Lake and I got a bit overwhelmed with the 40 mph + winds before I could drop the jib and main. We ran aground, but I just raised the keel, started the outboard and all was well. I didn't enjoy motoring back to the ramp in the freezing rain, (no jacket) and having to load up and secure everything while the storm continued to blow, but, I survived, and learned to pack gear for all weather conditions on the boat. I have learned that I know way too little about sailing, but I will remedy that with some lessons. All in all, it has been fun, satisfying, and humbling. I love my little sailing partner and look forward to many more days learning to do her justice.


----------



## gbray (Mar 26, 2014)

[/attach]

LaRae is the pretty one dressed in white and blue. This was our first time out and coming back to the dock. In the one pic, I am pulling down the main, but didn't get a chance to fold it up neatly and tie it.


----------



## gbray (Mar 26, 2014)

This is our third or fourth time out, and on Eagles Nest lake. Probably an hour or so before the storm that descended quickly and ferociously. Pretty day at this point.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

She looks great! Mac's are great lake boats.

I was going to make the point that Caleb did about most Mac-bashers never having stepped foot on a Mac, but then I realized that I really haven't either. I did look at two 1970's Ventures when I was looking for my first boat, but I don't think that really counts. 

Anyway...welcome! So, where are you headed?


----------



## gbray (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you for the friendly welcome. I am moving to my acreage in Lakeport, California. Clearlake is one mile away, and is huge as well as beautiful. I can't take the desert any longer here in the Albuq. area. I miss the rain and green grass. I grew up in Sonoma County (wine country) in Northern Calif and have been gone for 21 years. My youngest son is already there going to school. My eldest son and I are trying to get our houses sold before we move in the late summer.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

I took a quick look at the area in Google Maps - VERY PRETTY! Good luck with the house sales!


----------



## Mark1977 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi and welcome aboard.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Good luck with your upcoming re-location plans.

You should not be surprised to hear that there are quite a few folks here who have owned a Venture 22' or M-25, or still own one. These smaller MacGregors are real sailboats. The MacGregors that get the most derision are the 26' water ballasted models that take a 50 HP engine (the "X" & "M" models), yet these models seem to have their fans too.

It sounds to me as though you have bonded with your boat _LaBrae_ already, surviving a storm together etc. If you still like your boat after a tense situation I'd say you are pretty well hooked! Those of us with older boats know that if we take care of our old "girls" then they will take care of us.

Lessons are a good idea as they can help further your knowledge a bit more quickly than might happen on your own. It is also a good idea to get on other boats to see how they are rigged and reeefed, what kind of sail control lines they might have and simply how well other boats may (or may not) sail compared to your own. Also, slightly advanced topics like flying a spinnaker or asymmetrical spin will likely be difficult to learn on your own on your V22.
Hopefully the school you find has sailboats that have all the sail controls installed on them: traveler, boom vang, Cunningham etc., because if the boat does not have these systems then they can't teach you how to use them! So find out as much about the boats a sailing program uses as well as the instructors when searching for a sailing school.
;-)


----------



## gbray (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you for your encouragement. I am hoping I can get everything sold and whittle the possessions down to just the essentials like this......








LaRae's older sister. Obviously not full sisters, but one can see the family resemblance.


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

V-222 A Ghost Story of the Great Lakes, Ed Helenski. Amazon. Gale, You might enjoy this fiction book . The best part is the boat.  See the V-22 is a hit ! Did I say the best part is the boat? The next best part is lake and descriptions of it. 
Kind Regards, Lou


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet and congratulations on surviving the first doh moment. Mac's are great for learning on and getting your feet wet, so to speak. The nice thing is being able to trailer her to your new home, good luck and let us know how the trip and launch back in California go for you.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

There are three kinds of sailors

1) Those who have run aground
2) Those who are going to run aground
3) Those who have run aground and deny it

Sounds like you've learned some great lessons, the kind that don't come from a book or a sailing school. And you passed the test. You're farther along that you know. Much of sailing is keeping a cool head and applying common sense. How to tweak and trim to get every last ounce of power from you sails is far less important to know than what to do when (or before) a squall hits, or that erie grind and bump ends up with the boat heeling really oddly. Keep up the good work.

Don


----------



## gbray (Mar 26, 2014)

Catman22 & Don, Thank you for your kind replies. I didn't sail all winter, mostly because the lakes in New Mexico are seriously low (some less at 10% or less) with ramp closures. Most are several hours away and, I didn't want to chance not being able to launch. Consequently, LaRae and I took a long break. I am looking forward to a large lake right at my doorstep, along with some of the best motorcycling roads in the West. Maybe, if I live long enough, I will become confident enough to try (with a bigger boat) coastal water. So much to learn, and practicing is so much fun!!


----------



## sonsunmandelin (Apr 8, 2014)

awesome site for sailing addicts like me!!!


----------



## OziDude (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome Gale. As a first boat its fantastic.Way better than mine, (none) at this time. At least you are out on the water. Good luck with your move and the many adventures I am sure you will have


----------

